# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Das beste Gaming-Headset: Kaufberatung und Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Das beste Gaming-Headset: Kaufberatung und Test*

						Den richtigen Gaming-Kopfhörer zu finden ist gar kein so leichtes Unterfangen. Schließlich ist die Angebotspalette an Headsets mit unterschiedlichen Funktionen und Klangeigenschaften groß. Ähnliches gilt für die Preisspanne. Aber welches ist denn nun das beste Gaming-Headset für mich? Unser Gaming-Headset-Test soll Ihnen helfen, genau das passende Gerät für Sie zu finden.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Das beste Gaming-Headset: Kaufberatung und Test*


----------

